# LV Grandview specials in Endless Vacations Mag



## kibear (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi!

I'm looking for lodging in Las Vegas for mid-Feb.  I am interested in the $49 1br, $75 2br offer that was advertised in the Nov/Dec Endless Vacations Magazine for the Grandview.  My original dates in Feb were not available but my plans have somewhat changed and I'd like to call them again.  The problem is, DH threw the EV mag away and I don't have the phone number!  Can someone look up the ad (there were several) for me, please?  Also, does RCI ONLY list 1br lock-outs for exchange or has anyone ever seen a 2br come up?  Any other Vegas condo deals/tips are encouraged!

Thanks!


----------



## cluemeister (Dec 2, 2007)

Unless the newer buildings have different layouts, the 2BR units at Grandview are just 1BR units duplicated.  They are connected by a common entryway.

Nice units.  We liked them alot, and with the new highway exit and South Station right next door, the location is pretty good.  You will need a car or shuttle to get to the strip.


----------



## kibear (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks!  It's always good to hear a first-hand, positive report about a property I'm interested in visiting.

Now, if someone still has their RCI Endless Vacation magazine and is willing to pass on the phone number - that would be great, too!  I remember several one-page ads throughout the Nov/Dec issue.  $49 is a great rate for the 1br but it will 'hurt' to trade my 2br for the same 1br for only 4 nights use.  (RCI Weeks member here.)

Otherwise, if someone knows how to get into Grandview - or South Point hotel - please share.  TIA!


----------



## Karen G (Dec 7, 2007)

cluemeister said:


> with the new highway exit and South Station right next door, the location is pretty good.  You will need a car or shuttle to get to the strip.


Just to clarify:  the resort next door is the South Point and it's a good one. The I-15 exit is at Silverado Ranch.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Dec 8, 2007)

*RCI # You Requested*

I think this is what you are looking for:
1-877-235-6282 (Call between 9AM-9PM, Mon. - Fri.; 5PM-9PM Sunday EST)

Listed in Endless Vacations with the prices you mentioned for The Grandview Las Vegas and The Cliffs at Peace Canyon Las Vegas.


----------



## kibear (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks, kjsgrammy!!!  That IS what I needed!  I'll call tomorrow and see if they have my dates!  A nice condo right next to South Point sounds ideal - especially since I'll be travelling with a 9-year-old.


----------



## cluemeister (Dec 12, 2007)

Karen G said:


> Just to clarify:  the resort next door is the South Point and it's a good one. The I-15 exit is at Silverado Ranch.



Thanks for the correction on the name.  I knew they changed their name with the change in ownership, but I obviously forgot the new name!

As to the exit, I was under the impression the new exit right at South Point was about to open/already open.  Here's a link to a Vegas map on vegastodayandtomorrow's website that shows the interchange.  You'll have to scroll down to south of the strip to see it.

South Vegas map

I'd be interested in knowing if that exit ramp is open yet.


----------



## Fern Modena (Dec 12, 2007)

The Silverado Ranch offramp opened several months ago.  Northbound has been open over six months and the Southbound side opened maybe three years ago.  If you are exiting Northbound (from California) it dumps you right on Silverado next to the parking lot/garage entrance for South Point.  Going Southbound (from The Strip or Utah) you turn left over the bridge to get to the casino.

The map is interesting.  I wasn't aware Stations owned land to the south of Grandview.  I don't think I'll live long enough to see it developed.  They are working on opening Alliente Station in North Las Vegas now, and then one whose name I don't remember in the Southwest.  After that I think comes Inspirada Station near us.

The "M" Resort at the bottom of the map (Las Vegas Blvd. & St. Rose) broke ground about a month ago and is going great guns.  I guess there are plenty of available construction workers right now.

Fern


----------



## hajjah (Dec 12, 2007)

Fern:  Is that the land directly across from the Grandview? (I think it's on the side of Grandview) We were there last month and attended the timeshare promotion.  I was told that Disney is building a huge water park across the street from the Grandview.  They've already begun the ground breaking.


----------



## Karen G (Dec 12, 2007)

hajjah said:


> I was told that Disney is building a huge water park across the street from the Grandview.  They've already begun the ground breaking.



I hope it's  this one. I know a lot of projects get publicized and don't get built, but this one sounds really spectacular. Hope they're able to do all they've planned.


----------



## Fern Modena (Dec 12, 2007)

Whoever told you that there has been a groundbreaking for a water park across from Grandview is mistaken.  There hasn't, and I doubt there ever will be.  Anybody can put up a website, doesn't mean it will happen.

Fern



hajjah said:


> Fern:  Is that the land directly across from the Grandview? (I think it's on the side of Grandview) We were there last month and attended the timeshare promotion.  I was told that Disney is building a huge water park across the street from the Grandview.  They've already begun the ground breaking.


----------

